# Cetrotide



## kestrel

Hi

Just had 2nd failed ICSI(see details below) - had no response to stims despite going from 225 Gonal F to 300 Menopur(?). At review this would indicate that my ovaries are starting to stop working........and my high hormone levels would also indicate this.....what does this mean? I am entering menopause? Has the down reg drugs caused this?

Also they have recommended I try Cetrotide ICSI next time....can anyone explain this as no explanation given and too distraught to ask after getting bombshell re ovaries......how different is this to normal ICSI....

Sorreeee for all questions but very confused and upset re way forward and fact that all my tests pre ICSI indicated that all was well with both DH & myself and now face losing that glimmer of hope should ICSI not work at least there is a small chance it could naturally........don't know who I'm kidding after 7 years of trying.....apologies for my negative attitude but really struggling to get mentally get over last failed treatment

Grateful for any advice

KestrelXXXXXXX


----------



## MollyW

Hi Kestrel. I just wanted to say sorry for your abandoned cycle. You must be devastated. 

I am not a nurse and I am sure Ruth will answer your questions, but I had never heard of Cetrotide before so I typed it into "search" at the top of the browser window and there's quite a lot of references to it.

I have pasted one query and answer below for you. I assume that the fact your doc has recommended Cetrotide means that they are hopeful that it will work for you, so all is not lost. From reading Bobbsie's signature, she got a +ve result on it, so fingers crossed for you.

Love Molly
x



LiziBee said:


> HI!
> Cetrotide - what the heck is it?
> Following an abandoned 'long down regulation' my ever helpful clinic  have told me I will do a cetrotide cycle next. I had assumed that this was a short protocol but after a bit of reading that assumption seems to be wrong.
> Can any one explain to me what it what it is and are there any advantages/disadvantages? I'm getting rather worried because I have a feeling that they just want to do it because there are problems with funding (I'm NHS) and they have some 'in the fridge'! (not that I'm not grateful!)
> Many thanks
> LiziBee





Bobbsie said:


> Lizibee - Hi!
> 
> I can currently on my 2WW following the Cetrocide Protocol. (i have had my treatment private, and this was the best route for us as my DH had a vasectomy reversal which didn't work). It is quite expensive!!!
> 
> With this protocol there are 2 time scales short (Approx 4 weeks beginning to end of 2WW) and a long protocol which is about 7weeks), i have taken the short as i was told by my consultant that the success rates are the same.
> 
> The protocol involved, for me anyway, Menopur injections to stimulate the ovaries and produce follicles once these reach the desired size (14mm or above)your start Cetrocide injections(normally about 5 days),(which stop you ovulating) then when the follies have reached the the size for collection you take a HCG injection which makes you ovulate!
> 
> The i had the collection 36 hours after, the did their bit with DH frozen  and then transfered the embryo 2 days later.
> 
> Hope this help with your queries, please IM me if i can help any further. I have done 2 cycles on this protocol - What is your fertility problem, is it male factor and is it ICSI treatment?
> 
> Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## Ruth

The aim of using Cetrotide is that by not suppressing your ovaries with nasal spray and the like, the stimulation injections work with your own hormones and then the cetrotide just stops you ovulating before egg collection. There have various studies on the use of cetrotide, some have been "For" using it for women with lower response while some have said that it isn´t beneficial. The up side is that a cetrotide cycle means all the drugs are within a 2 week period of time so it ends up as a shorter process.

Ruth


----------

